# Casting family-owned resorts for TV show



## resortshowcasting

TV production company looking for fun, fabulous, family (or as close as a family) owned-and-operated resorts for a show with a major US cable network. We want families and staff with great energy and dynamic personalities who are passionate about their resort’s activities, drinks, food, guests, locals, and location. Tropical or exotic is a plus, mostly English-speaking family, staff, and guests is a must. For more information or to apply, please email resortshowcasting[at]gmail[dot]com and include Resort Name, Website (if applicable), Photo of family and staff (would love names with faces) and resort, Video (if available), Phone number, and Email address. Incredible television opportunity for the right resorts!


----------

